# Hello from the magnificent Paris!



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

So... i didn't notice this welcome forum before, my bad!!! I just mingled around without introducing myself! What a shame! So here's to rectify that:

My name is Amira, i'm 22 years old, studying philosophy at the beloved Sorbonne, and thanks to you ladies, i'm now a total Mac addict!! I love you so much!


----------



## Odette (Dec 21, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 21, 2008)

Salut Amira et bienvenue!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

Merci, merci!! Une anglaise qui parle français??!!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Dec 21, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra and your name is pretty.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Matashi* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra and your name is pretty._

 
Oh thank you so much!! I hated my name for a long time because it really means something so dumb!! lol

Anyway, thank you again!


----------



## rbella (Dec 21, 2008)

Welcome!! Glad to have you here!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Welcome!! Glad to have you here!!_

 
Thank youuuu! Well, i'm glad to be here!


----------



## Rennah (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## SarahStarlight (Jan 5, 2009)

My middle name is Amira!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




welcome!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 5, 2009)

A late one, but welcome nonetheless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the "really means something so dumb" meaning ?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## nunu (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome Amira!!! 
I don't think your name means anything dumb! I like it


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, we've already met but I'd like to say it's great to have another European here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Votre anglais est beacuop mieux que mon français!  Bienvenu à bord!

Las Sorbonne - très bien!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SarahStarlight* 

 
_My middle name is Amira!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




welcome!_

 
No way!!! This is something so rare!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 A late one, but welcome nonetheless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the "really means something so dumb" meaning ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Welcome Amira!!! 
I don't think your name means anything dumb! I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha ha thanks girls! It literally means "princess", sooo sometimes when i go to Egypt, i feel soooo embarassed thinking that each time they say my name, they are actually saying "princess"...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Well, we've already met but I'd like to say it's great to have another European here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Votre anglais est beacuop mieux que mon français! Bienvenu à bord!

Las Sorbonne - très bien!_

 
And it was indeed a pleasure to meet you! Thank you for the compliment, and your French is good too!

You know "la Sorbonne"? I'm studying here, and i love my university so much!!


Thanks to all the ladies who have welcomed me! Specktra girls, you are so great!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 18, 2009)

La Sorbonne?  Bien sur!  L'une des plus anciennes universités du monde!  J'ai étudié à Oxford.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 18, 2009)

Ha!!! Oxford has always appealed to me!! The romantic/melancolic atmosphere... and the history... make it so special!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 18, 2009)

It's an incredible place to study.  You'll have to come and visit.  I'll happily give you a guided tour


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_It's an incredible place to study. You'll have to come and visit. I'll happily give you a guided tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh don't tempt me! The last time i went to England was only for a 4 days trip when i was 10 years old!!! And ever since, i've been dying to visit London and Oxford!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome!

I'm studying French, and I love it. I hope nobody gets offended, but French is my favorite language.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 18, 2009)

Geraldine, merci! Le français est une belle langue, mais très compliquée aussi!


----------



## Willa (Jan 19, 2009)

Mais nooon voyons le français est si simple!!! (sarcasme)

Les gens n'y font pas attention ici, tu devrais les fautes d'orthographes commises par des ÉTUDIANTS en devenir professeurs!!!!
J'ai honte parfois


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Mais nooon voyons le français est si simple!!! (sarcasme)

Les gens n'y font pas attention ici, tu devrais les fautes d'orthographes commises par des ÉTUDIANTS en devenir professeurs!!!!
J'ai honte parfois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
De toute manière, les français ne considèrent pas que les quebecois parlent français!!! LOL.
Ce n'est pas mon cas, j'aimerais tellement voir Montréal, et j'ai même pensé venir à Mcgill ou à Bishop... mais c'est compliqué avec l'administration universitaire ici... j'ai laissé tomber l'idée


----------



## KatRosier (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome! I know I'm late hehe 


J'ai pas pu m'empecher de dire salut quand j'ai remarque que tu etait en france aussi. C'est genial de voir de plus en plus des francaise sur le forum. Ou au moins des gens qui vivent ici qui sont pas forcement francais (je suis koweitienne). 

Obviously french is not my first or second language lol

Feel free to pm if you're looking for a makeup partner in crime.


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bienvenue!!!
Je suis heureuse de voir encore une autre femme Européenne ici!
J'adore Paris et je pense que la France est trés belle, j'avez été là trois fois et je l'aime beaucoup...mais pardonne mon terrible français! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je l'ai étudié à l'ecole mais je l'ai déjà ublié!


----------



## icmreis (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra! Enjoy!


----------



## Geraldine (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Geraldine, merci! Le français est une belle langue, mais très compliquée aussi!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oui, il est compliquée!! Mais j'adore le français parce que il est très romantique


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KatRosier* 

 
_Welcome! I know I'm late hehe 


J'ai pas pu m'empecher de dire salut quand j'ai remarque que tu etait en france aussi. C'est genial de voir de plus en plus des francaise sur le forum. Ou au moins des gens qui vivent ici qui sont pas forcement francais (je suis koweitienne). 

Obviously french is not my first or second language lol

Feel free to pm if you're looking for a makeup partner in crime._

 
Oh c'est trop gentil d'avoir pris le temps de venir me faire un petit coucou! Oui, les françaises envahissent Specktra!! Héhé!

Tu rigoles, ton français est parfait! Je t'envoies une réponse à ton adorable PM!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eire3* 

 
_Bienvenue!!!
Je suis heureuse de voir encore une autre femme Européenne ici!
J'adore Paris et je pense que la France est trés belle, j'avez été là trois fois et je l'aime beaucoup...mais pardonne mon terrible français! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je l'ai étudié à l'ecole mais je l'ai déjà ublié!_

 
Ton français est très bon! Moi je trouve l'italie très jolie et Florence doit être magnifique. Je suis passionnée de la Renaissance italienne!

Yay for european girls on Specktra!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *icmreis* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra! Enjoy!_

 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Geraldine* 

 
_Oui, il est compliquée!! Mais j'adore le français parce que il est très romantique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Je suis d'accord! L'espagnol a beaucoup de charme aussi!


----------



## Geraldine (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Je suis d'accord! L'espagnol a beaucoup de charme aussi!_

 
Merci!


----------



## bis (Feb 22, 2009)

Bienvenue!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 22, 2009)

Heyyyyyyyyy bis! Merci!


----------

